# Storm Windows?



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, anyone in GTA know where I can order storm windows at a decent price (need just two)? Don't need anything fancy as inside windows are fine, just an insert we can use for +-5 months or so.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

What about 3M insulating kit for the cold winter months. (see through plastic wrap insulation)


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ And to add to that, my son asked about that in his apartment ... the maintenance people made up reusable inside storms with 1x2 frames and the 3M ... the maintenance people put them up for him in the fall and take them down and store them over the summer ... helps a lot with the cost of his electric heating. So, if you're handy, make some.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

On the frugal front....in the first winter after we had bought our 40 year old house.

My wife was out of the 'off to work' job market, home minding young kids, which I assure you is more than a full time job.

We soon knew we long term wanted newer more efficient windows.

I had a bunch of surplus foam core display board left over from past information sessions at work.
I brought them home, and cut them to fit into the upper half of the two panelled bedroom windows.

I used removable silicone caulking to seal them in to avoid air migration and its' attendant mold problems, and to seal up the edges of the normally movable lower pane in all but the spare room, which stayed movable as a fire escape option.

Yes the bedrooms were darker,but for the kids it helped for afternoon naps, and likely exhausted mom naps too.

For me, well, I barely noticed. In winter I get up before sun up, and go to bed after sun down, so there was little affect on us.

We did this in following year, and actually blocked half of the patio sliding door this way as well. The rooms got a lot less draft with this treatment.

After 6 years as a combination of saving for a long time before buying, and paying off the mortgage aggressively at repayment anniversaries, we paid out the mortgage.

The next summer we spent the mortgage savings and then some in putting new more efficient windows into the house.

But the stopgap foam core treatment worked surprisingly well for quite few years for us.


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> What about 3M insulating kit for the cold winter months. (see through plastic wrap insulation)


Thanks lonewolf, plastic is already up as a temp measure until we can source some decent looking outside storms that will suit the look of the double pane wood windows we have in our house.


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

rikk said:


> ^ And to add to that, my son asked about that in his apartment ... the maintenance people made up reusable inside storms with 1x2 frames and the 3M ... the maintenance people put them up for him in the fall and take them down and store them over the summer ... helps a lot with the cost of his electric heating. So, if you're handy, make some.





Ponderling said:


> On the frugal front....in the first winter after we had bought our 40 year old house.
> 
> My wife was out of the 'off to work' job market, home minding young kids, which I assure you is more than a full time job.
> 
> ...


Inventive, thanks for the feedback fellows.


----------

